# My 2012 foreman 500 on 29.5



## jrpro130

Just got done doing the rad relocate (custom...myself), 2" snorkel, crankcase vent, diff vents, and brake vent. 

Just gotta put together my speakers and I'll put them on. 

I have the fan switch hooked up...FOR THOSE who want a fan switch on this bike...it is a NEGATIVE SWITCHED POWER SOURCE. What that means is the fan always gets 12v power, but the bike interrupts the ground (so it won't turn on). I had to figure that out the hard way...but now I have forced on and auto on. 

Also have a negative switched for my speakers... 









































































29.5 outlaws on SS108 black


----------



## CumminsPower24

Wow looks good Ricky, Nice work.


----------



## Polaris425

looks good


----------



## speedman

looks real good dude, wow.


----------



## Eagle_On

no lift?


----------



## backwoodsboy70

Looks gooood man!


----------



## jrpro130

The pictures it has no lift, springs all the way up, cut about 1" off the rear floorboard (there is a lot left to cut)...no rubbing at all

I have an SLC 2.5" lift on the way, I'm going to run that with springs all the way down. The springs up vs down is about a 1.5" difference so realistically speaking with the lift I'll gain 1/2-3/4" from where I'm at in the pics.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

NICE!!


----------



## Eagle_On

> I have the fan switch hooked up...FOR THOSE who want a fan switch on this bike...it is a NEGATIVE SWITCHED POWER SOURCE. What that means is the fan always gets 12v power, but the bike interrupts the ground (so it won't turn on). I had to figure that out the hard way...but now I have forced on and auto on.


so you put a switch on the negative wire and that allows the fan to when it gets hot and also lets you switch it on anytime?


----------



## jctgumby

It really does look great man. Congratulations on a very nice looking rig


----------



## lilbigtonka

looks good should be a real long lasting bike....foremans are tough and with that one being efi should be even better


----------



## Offroadin89

heck ya son!!!! I cant believe how simple them things are to! gonna be a goood bike! Cant wait to see how she turns the laws!


----------



## tx_brute_rider

That is 1 bad Honda, that's for sure


----------



## jrpro130

Just an update:

Running strong  knock on wood


----------



## redneckrancher420

Nice vid


----------



## filthyredneck

Good work on the bike man, looks good. Looks like yall had a good time in the vid too.


----------



## jrpro130

Thanks...yea it was fun!!! I want another brute now though, the 500 just is so reliable though!


----------



## redneckrancher420

Those 500 are some bad mamajamas tho.


----------



## joemel

Yeah I love my foreman but Hate the sra I wish i could put 29.5s under mine.


----------



## jrpro130

Yea the 29's help it a lot...just might get new rear rims for them and trade it for a 08+ brute!


----------



## speedman

I know it sounds bad but I want to sell the brute and get a renegade haha love the Honda though Ricky!


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## jrpro130

Get one man! They are fun! I would if it wasn't double the price of the honda! You could have a brute and a honda 500 or 1 2012 can am 1000...you pick! See what I did...


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I'll take the two for one special please! 
I have a brute and a rancher. I wouldn't mind having a foreman instead of the rancher. Those extra 150cc's would come in handy.

Loaded up and headed to CCC in a few, as soon as I get off tapatalk.


----------



## walker

2010Bruterider said:


> I'll take the two for one special please!
> I have a brute and a rancher. I wouldn't mind having a foreman instead of the rancher. Those extra 150cc's would come in handy.
> 
> Loaded up and headed to CCC in a few, as soon as I get off tapatalk.


not if you have enough gear reduction then cc's dont matter ..lol.. nice ride jpro .i'm likin my honda more and more everyday..


----------



## jrpro130

walker said:


> not if you have enough gear reduction then cc's dont matter ..lol.. nice ride jpro .i'm likin my honda more and more everyday..


lmao so true! it's all gearing man!

I'm loving this bike, just needs gear reduction I think...it's been fine so far though. Just not in the real nasty. 

I just love that it's a honda...you can get away with a lot more than a brute or any others. You can sink a honda quite a few times and get away with it. The brute you have to be real careful. And this is mainly for my gf...so I never even worry if she flips it, which thank god she hasn't yet, but it's no big deal if she does. Pull the plug and clean her out!


----------



## walker

heck yea drain the air box check the oil and go back to having fun..lol ..


----------



## LackinFunds

Are these all skinnies or are there sides on the back?


----------



## LackinFunds

Wides I mean

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greatdane486

sweet bike man i really like the new 500s but can u run ur headlights without turning the handlebar light on?


----------



## jrpro130

They are all skinny 29.5

As for the 3rd light I unplugged it and electrical taped the connections. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## LackinFunds

Great looking Foreman man!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CreepinDEEP

Hows it do with the 9.5s without GR. I wanna trade my 28-9.5s for some 29.5s. It feels.wired not having them, they're all I know. LOL

I thought about clutch kit......any good....worth it? For now.


----------



## jrpro130

It does great IMO. turns the tires just fine. If we ride two up it bogs it down but even then you just have to be In the throttle. Gear reduction is on the to do list but I wouldn't waste my money in a clutch kit. Go straight for the GR!!!

Can't beat the ground clearance, it's like a little freight train. Just chugs along. I hate that it dies under water though!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## CreepinDEEP

Yea I want GR one day but don't know which one to use n how much......gotta save a little as well. I'd love to turn some 31s! It would be unstoppable then.

U have any motor or exhaust mods yet? Mines an 06, wonder what the power n gear diff is between mine urs......

Why you rekon its dying underwater? 

U gotta sweet lookin 500 btw


----------



## jrpro130

The 2012 is completely different. Idk if you can fit 29.5 but the 12 is fuel injected. I don't have any motor mods. The bike dies because of low compression. The exhaust can't overcome the pressure of the water. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## CreepinDEEP

Where'd u run ur front n rear diff n carb vent line to? I see your crankcase vent which looks cool up there w/ that filter! I need to run mine as well. I did my snork the same way as yours except not straight up....it swoops on the same angle as the headlight w/ 45 angle tip....just gotta run my vent lines n it'll b done.


----------



## jrpro130

CreepinDEEP said:


> Where'd u run ur front n rear diff n carb vent line to? I see your crankcase vent which looks cool up there w/ that filter! I need to run mine as well. I did my snork the same way as yours except not straight up....it swoops on the same angle as the headlight w/ 45 angle tip....just gotta run my vent lines n it'll b done.


Everything under the pod. No carb vent its fuel injected. I take it deep regularly and no issues to date!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## CreepinDEEP

Haha I knew that lol don't even know why I asked about the carb.....sorry brain fart lmao 

I gotta so my crank vent like yours I like that!

Hmmm wonder if mine will shut off as well in water like that? 

I'm wanna do a k&n filter......not sure if I'll have to jet or not with that and the snork......I jet'd my brute but I'd rather leave it or hope its good......


----------



## jrpro130

Not sure since yours is a an 06. It will prob stay running, all the other hondas do except FI​


----------



## jrpro130

A little update, I'm going to swap the skinny tires for fat in the rear. I think it may help with getting through the nasty! Not sure how it will effect power but we will see!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## CreepinDEEP

I'm a bigger fan of all skinnies myself........seems to not rob as much power n pulls better.....ha ha less weight n less stress :rockn:


----------



## CreepinDEEP

Hey Jr.....my crankcase vent runs into my airbox........is this a must to reroute? It's sealed up good.


----------



## jrpro130

It's not an absolute must at all. I do it because if I get water in the airbox with the factory located crankcase vent it will milk the oil. 

When you relocate it and put a loop or two in it you could fill the airbox with water and still wouldn't milk the oil. Even if the vent goes under water usually it's only for a second but even if it stays under, with the loops in it water wont go past the loops easily. 

What this means in English...you swamp your bike with factory located vent you have to get towed home. With the vent up just drain airbox and unscrew spark plug and get water out of the motor and keep riding. That's why I did it. It's mainly my gf bike. If she tips it over we just drain and keep going! It's a Honda after all !!!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## CreepinDEEP

Yes......this is very good idea and a great way to explain it.....what'd you do....just reroute off the block put a couple a small loops in it and seal the old hole in the air box?


----------



## jrpro130

Yup exactly!! I use this epoxy puddy to seal the hole in the airbox. I think it's 1/2" hose I used 7ft with the loops and all the way up the snorkel 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## CreepinDEEP

Where'd you get that little filter?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

u can usually ask for em at your local parts store ....i kno they sell them on the shelf in MS at my local Autozone ....


----------



## jrpro130

On the shelf at pepboys for me 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## 08GreenBrute

man that looks good, im really digging them new foremans


----------



## jrpro130

Thanks, I love the thing, crawls through right in front of the 'big' bikes. I can't say it goes as far/deep as them, but it does very very well


----------



## WynoT

Very nice your Honda !


----------



## novaman

That is a nice ride


----------

